# Arizona Climate?



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

Have any of you guys moved to arizona for the climate? My wife has a bad problem with allergies and these fast moving weather fronts are playing hell with my old wounds and arthritus, we have heard the AZ climate would help.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Yuma is nice in the winter, but hot a blazes in summer. Also close to the border for less expensive meds and dental.

I lived in Kingman for years it is nice if you don't need a job. Only a half hour from Lake Mojave and Laughlin Nv.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I own a home in Tucson I'd love to sell!


----------



## Col_Conover (Nov 4, 2011)

Arizona is great for alements. All four seasons are here. Weather is great 9 months of the year in Phoenix, TUcson, Yuma. Hot as hell the other three months. If you want better weather then that move north of Phoenix, Flagstaff area or anywhere in the mountains. Beware we do get snow up here


----------

